# Deer Antler again



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is another first for me. This is a deer antler deer grunt call. I had to do this one twice cause it is hard to drill a 3/4 inch hole and not crack the antler.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hehehe...I like it


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow Bobby. And I have a hard time drilling for a pen. That is awsome.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Speaking as someone who is still trying to master a 3/4 hole in a 2x2 block, I'm impressed to say the least. Just an amazing piece of work !


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks great Bobby!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work, Bobby.. Kind of a twist of fate...use a dead deer's antler to call another close enough for...BOOOMMMM !!!! LOL....

One little trick I learned from an instruction sheet on the biggies...if ya gotta drill a 3/4 hole..drill a 3/8 first, then go back in with the 3/4... Works every time so far..big pens need about a 5/8 hole and that is a problemo in a 7/8 blank...Might give it a try...Never tried it with antler, but don't think it would be much different...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just be sure you clean it out VERY often. Deer antler will stick


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Much nicer than the little plastic ones I always used.

Great work.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That's beautiful! Great work.


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*Talk about Irony...LOL*

Beautiful work...Vic


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

That is really nice! So, what does the wife think about deer grunts over duck calls?  LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

They aren't as loud so she don't mind them too much, Besides she has already wrapped it up.


----------

